# Are you addicted to classical music?



## UniGlam (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am a psychologist at the University of Glamorgan in South Wales. We are currently conducting some research into the perceptions that music fans have about different kinds of music. We are very eager to hear from fans of classical music.

If you have 5 minutes spare and would like to take part in our very simple and quick questionnaire then please click on the link below (if it doesn't work as a link then please paste it into the search bar).

If you do take part and you'd like to take part in further studies then please email me using the address on the front page of the questionnaire.

Thank you very much.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MJZWYXP


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

How much do you pay?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

You're back again? Don't know how many new members since last time we have, but I'm pretty sure they're nearly all whippersnappers. That could skew your results, eh?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> You're back again? Don't know how many new members since last time we have, but I'm pretty sure they're nearly all whippersnappers. That could skew your results, eh?


Hey! I'm new here. What's your definition of a whippersnapper?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Jerome said:


> Hey! I'm new here. What's your definition of a whippersnapper?


That's why I wrote 'nearly', you geezer you.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Being addicted to music sure beats being addicted to cigarettes, alcohol ,drugs , food or sex etc !


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't know, maybe it's my indecisiveness but it seems that almost everything there can be applied to classical music, especially the emotions/feelings, which is one of the main reasons why I listen to it - the emotional range is enormous - from the fluffly sweet melodies of the classical era to the aggressive, fear and even disgust invoking pieces of the 20-21th centuries. And then again - it can be "Archaic" or "Traditional" if we listen to the medieval/renaissance period, or to Dovrak or Bartok who often chose traditional folk music to work with; "Middle of The Road" or "Mainstream"/"Common" if we listen to movie soundtracks which in a way can be considered as a branch of classical music; "Outdated" or "Current" - some might say if we were to compare different eras. It can also be all the negative things - "Bad", "Awful" and such since in more than 500 years of music one would expect to find a lot of pieces not in the realm of the greats (but this is just nitpicking).


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I got two pages in and quit. I can't check single words to describe whole genres of music!


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Jerome said:


> Hey! I'm new here. What's your definition of a whippersnapper?


CoAG

asdasd


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

UniGlam said:


> Are you addicted to classical music?


yes i am, it stirs emotions in me, and i can't do without watching an opera or ballet or symphony at least three times a week.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> CoAG
> 
> asdasd


Snapping whips is my favourite pastime. :tiphat:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Snapping whips is my favourite pastime. :tiphat:


Well I certainly hope you are better at it than Russell Coight: 



 (Actually, that isn't funny, but anyways...)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I am addicted to purchasing it. Not joking. One of the key traits of an addict is hiding it. I sneak new CDs into my house all the time. My wife says it's ok, but I still feel guilty.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Problems with survey*

My problem with the survey is that in spite of my responses, there are pop and rock tunes that I enjoy listening too. I even heard one rap tune that I enjoyed.


----------



## GSchiappe (Feb 25, 2013)

I am, as well as "addicted" to buying it. Thank goodness I'm brazilian or I would end up with an entry on Guinness World Records as the hobo with the largest classical collection.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

superhorn said:


> Being addicted to music sure beats being addicted to cigarettes, alcohol ,drugs , food or sex etc !


although opera and cigarettes do compliment each other! :tiphat:

this is a peculiar survey, though. all of these are too much of umbrella terms, and it's hard not to choose the same words for each category. there is soothing, depressing, annoying, etc., in every category., and frankly I enjoy things in all of these genres. it's all relative


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

science said:


> I am addicted to purchasing it. Not joking. One of the key traits of an addict is hiding it. I sneak new CDs into my house all the time. My wife says it's ok, but I still feel guilty.


I think every spouse sneaks things in to their homes. Not because it's an addiction but because they feel guilty spending the money on themselves or non-essentials. If you can afford it and it's not placing a financial strain on your marriage and your relationship is not suffering then I don't think you can call it an addiction. Now if start choosing music over your basic needs then you have a problem!

Kevin


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I suppose one definition of an addict would be, you'd drop everything to take the survey. But I'm not, so I guess I'm not.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

oogabooha said:


> although opera and cigarettes do compliment each other! :tiphat:


I didn't realize smokers can go that long without sparking up


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> I suppose one definition of an addict would be, you'd drop everything to take the survey.


or nobody would take it, being as they were all too busy listening.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Am I addicted to classical music? Yes, definitely.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Nearly. Would say that I'm addicted to music, because those few times i put on something else, like for example electronic music. It feels so great. The variation is just wonderful. Acoustic/Electronic - two different expressions.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Where/when can we see the results of this study?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I couldn't imagine a life without classical music . I've been involved for most of my life listening, thinking about, performing, rehearsing., studying ,teaching, reading about and writing about it . But I've always tried to be as well-rounded as possible, and there's more to life than C.M. So I maintain a lively interest in other subjects such as history, geography, languages and linguistics etc, and the world in general .


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Unless you have this much, you're not addicted.

View attachment 13886


And if you're worried about such matters, here's another CD.

View attachment 13885


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh no, not Joyce Meyer, she lives here!

I like the shelf.

What will you all do when they quit making CDs? Spend days hunting and gathering at flea markets and Goodwill stores? Perhaps this 5c Don Ho album is just what your collection needs? And that Tibetan new age disc?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Jerome said:


> Hey! I'm new here. What's your definition of a whippersnapper?


If your avatar is you, you are no whippersnapper for sure !!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

superhorn said:


> Being addicted to music sure beats being addicted to cigarettes, alcohol ,drugs , food or sex etc !


Oh,I don't know about that.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

oogabooha said:


> although opera and cigarettes do compliment each other! :tiphat:
> 
> this is a peculiar survey, though. all of these are too much of umbrella terms, and it's hard not to choose the same words for each category. there is soothing, depressing, annoying, etc., in every category., and frankly I enjoy things in all of these genres. it's all relative


Funny you should say that,I'm addicted to umbrellas !


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Unless you have this much, you're not addicted.
> 
> View attachment 13886


Uh-oh.

Anyone know any good therapists?


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

science said:


> I am addicted to purchasing it


hmm, why purchasing?.. i for one am addicted to downloading - http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3222966


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

deggial said:


> I didn't realize smokers can go that long without sparking up


there's definitely enough mental power if you're committed to the opera. i've never been to an actual opera house before (despite being right near the met), so i'm just saying that based on dvds and coffee, haha


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"To some people music is like food; to others like medicines; to others like a fan." ~ from The Arabian Nights.

I am in the group under the first clause -- so I do not think that consuming something which seems to be as necessary to me as air, water and food could be called 'an addiction.'

There is a whole other sort of use, usually more obsessive... where often, too, that obsession is for one composer, one era, a genre (Opera, for example) where you will probably find some very rich stuff as to people, music, and their personal pathology.

Unless my stance is refuted by the finding that all professional classical musicians are 'addicted to music.'
By the same set-up, a structural engineer would be 'addicted to engineering,' and a psychologist would be 'addicted to psychology,"


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jerome said:


> Hey! I'm new here. What's your definition of a whippersnapper?


"whip·per·snap·per 
/ˈ(h)wipərˌsnapər/
Noun
A young and inexperienced person considered to be presumptuous or overconfident."

More loosely used by 'us codgers' about any person, even slightly younger, behaving as per the definition above -- that could include aged tyros 

Sorry, the grey in your beard has you categorically disqualified as a whippersnapper.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> I suppose one definition of an addict would be, you'd drop everything to take the survey. But I'm not, so I guess I'm not.


Naw, it means you are not addicted to taking surveys, that's all


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I can think of a few times I listened to classical music until late in the night, knowing that I would have to get up in three or four hours. I guess you can call that addiction.


----------

